# Just Dug Up -formerly known to us as Justin Douglas Upton III



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey everyone! I have had long enough of a break from the haunted madness of last year and I'm ready to get back into it. I had one left over unpainted skull casting from last year. This weekend I got bored and started to work on turning it into a zombie head.


















So this is a urethane foam and plastic cast from a mold I made of a bucky skull. I made the muscle out of paperclay and the skin out of sculpey. I found the eyes on ebay for cheap. they have alot of depth and look very real. The goo running out of the eyes is just hot glue. The painting is al just drybrushing and washes in acrylic, and I tried to airbrush the maggots, but the new paint I got for that was terrible and made them look worse (it wouldn't dry fast enough). Anyway, I hope you guys like it and it helps get you excited for the big day. Only 246 days away!!!

update!

I just wanted to give some props to those whom I learned to make props from. Two years ago I had never made a prop or sculpted anything. I just wanted to say thanks to the hauntforum members from whom I get inspiration and steal ideas from, and also point everyone to some articles that helped me get a hand on sculpting.

http://www.danperezstudios.com/workshoppages/detail.htm
http://www.shiflettbrothers.com/forum/index.cfm?page=forum&forumID=3
http://www.paintsculpt.com/tutorials/sculpting-tutorial/sculpting-skin-texture.html


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats awesome i love the tear coming out..or is that pussy eye liquid..
either way great job


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Doug looks fantastic! A little sad looking, but I'm sure he'll cheer up when it's Halloween.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent sculpt!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is awesome. So much talent, thanks for posting.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very cool piece DC!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just nasty...like it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE this! The icky-ness of it is just great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is SO disgusting!!! Great job!

That picture should go on the "Things That Make You Go EEEWWWW" thread


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That is cool...wish I had that kind of talent...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool! The hot glue really looks good!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

update!

I just wanted to give some props to those whom I learned to make props from. Two years ago I had never made a prop or sculpted anything. I just wanted to say thanks to the hauntforum members from whom I get inspiration and steal ideas from, and also point everyone to some articles that helped me get a hand on sculpting.

http://www.danperezstudios.com/workshoppages/detail.htm
http://www.shiflettbrothers.com/forum/index.cfm?page=forum&forumID=3
http://www.paintsculpt.com/tutorials/sculpting-tutorial/sculpting-skin-texture.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's fantastic! I love the lips and the eyes.
So, if the skin is Sculpey, did the whole thing go in the oven?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> That's fantastic! I love the lips and the eyes.
> So, if the skin is Sculpey, did the whole thing go in the oven?


yeah, but I DO NOT RECOMMEND IT.

But I am wreckless so...

I slow baked it at 200f for about 30-40 minutes. The usual time is 15 min at 275f. The skull didnt melt because the urethane itself gets up to 175f when it cures, but the urethane plastic shell did get a pretty soft. I tried no to touch it until it cooled. The bottom of the back of the skull got a little flat.

I think I'm going to make a plaster skull to use as a form for things like this in the future.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Eeeeewwwwwww!!! That is just nasty wrong! and that expression is priceless. It's like from a dark comic book. I find it difficult to believe that you've only just started making props 2 years ago. That paint job is pro grade.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Eeeeewwwwwww!!! That is just nasty wrong! and that expression is priceless. It's like from a dark comic book. I find it difficult to believe that you've only just started making props 2 years ago. That paint job is pro grade.


Thanks Rev. I have to show my hand. I have been painting my whole life, Like everything I could find for as long as I can remember. The paint on this is pretty simple. Its just washes, all done wet on wet, with a few dabs of full strength paint.

I got a video camera for xmas. I thought I might do a some how-tos on painting. You know give back to the haunt community. Or something.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I second what Revenant said. Your work looks like you've been sculpting for years. Love this prop.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwww.....
( in a good way of course ) 

Nice work DC!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats really cool,but the only reason _I'd_ say ewwww is the bottom lip.
Did you make the maggots separately?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool DC..
Good job


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Draik41895 said:


> thats really cool,but the only reason _I'd_ say ewwww is the bottom lip.
> Did you make the maggots separately?


Yep. I just glued em afterward.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> thats awesome i love the tear coming out..or is that pussy eye liquid..
> either way great job


...er, what kinda liquid ????????? :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> The icky-ness of it is just great!


Someone call me? LOL Another great look from imagination, creativity...and hot glue!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Someone call me? LOL Another great look from imagination, creativity...and hot glue!


Hot glue i rad! I should shake you down for some GID sticks, just for thier snot color green.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really wonderful piece. And the sculpting links are great resources. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Devils Chariot said:


> Hot glue i rad! I should shake you down for some GID sticks, just for thier snot color green.


still have some. http://santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/Selling.htm I'm out of UV right now, but plenty of others.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey a new centerpiece for the table! Just the thing to wet the appetite. Love it. LOL


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love all the colors, well done!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Gross! but good!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Just yuck. I love him. He's kinda like a "high-def" montster. Great job


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

EWWW.. That's gross! I like it!! Super Job. You are truly talented.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome talent, Them is big fat maggots!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Very cool stuff DC, Thanks for the links too, the forum at Shiflett brothers is sick. I wish you didnt show me that though because it looks like a fun new hobby that I dont have the time or money to do but really want to. Thanks!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

blechhh! 
love it
8)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... how did I miss this one ... looks great DC! Very nice details ...


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

DC, that is worthy of Mad Prop honors. Damn that is good!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazing, I wish I would have found this thread and its links before I did my $20 prop. Again, it is really good.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG you are very talented and the anatomical detail you put forth is second to none. If boredom could only allow me to create such wonderful creations!


----------

